# Rasheed and damon target of the Chapelle Show



## sabas4mvp

I was watching the Dave Chapelle show and the skit was about the following: Chapelle said something like, "You know when you are playing basketball and you do a tight move you call out a players name..." he does some fake and says "jordan"........."Now you can apply that to real life" I began to guess where this skit was going. Next thing I see are two black males in a car pulled over and the car is filled with smoke and there is a police officer by the door. The driver says something like, "ohh, RASSSSSSSSSSSSHEEEED WALLACE!" The passenger leans over and then says, "Damon Stoudamire!" It was kind of a funny skit. Next there were two employees in an office, one said that the other doesnt try hard enough, the other began to strangle him and said "Latrell Spreewell" The skit went down hill when they showed a guy in a basketball jersey getting stabbed and they yelled, "Paul Pierce."

Ohh you blazers... I love how I can be watching Comedy Central before I go to bed, and you make me get out of bed to post of BBB.


----------

